# the pacific



## Paulus (12 Mar 2010)

i have a question about the new miniseries "The pacific". the new Band of brothers from tom hanks and steven spielberg.

I have seen the first BoB alot  it's still so cool to watch the episodes. The first time i saw it was on the BBC.

my question: march 14 is the premiere of The Pacific on HBO channel. But in the netherlands we don't have HBO  so i was wondering, will this serie shown on the BBC like the first BoB? i can't find anything about it on the BBC site  Today i saw on a dutch tv channel they will send it out on april 9. but i hate dutch channels  more commercials instead of programs  so any idea it this great serie is on BBC 1 or BBC 2?

I hope so


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2010)

Nope, its exclusive to Sky Movies  

For the moment it just says coming soon on the ads, not checked their site though...


----------



## Gill (13 Mar 2010)

Exclusively with Sky I am afraid. 
It is getting a limited cinema release for the 1st episode.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 Mar 2010)

Band of Brothers was epic. I have the box set, so got quite excited at the thought of another program like band of brothers. If it is as good, them, im sure the BBC will buy it for digital viewers. If not, just wait for the box set on DVD and buy that. Then you never have to worry about adverts at all.

I love war program, games, machines etc. Woulnt want to be in one though. I just find it fascinating the things normal people do in the face of adversity. Also the amount of sacrifice for very little in return. 

There is a famous line from a pink floyd song ....." the Anziole bridge head, was held for the price of a few hundred ordinary lives"           For a bridge! Think about that if you will. 

War, hugh, what is it good for...........


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2010)

yup BoB was great. i am still thinking to buy the bluray tin box. now i only have the dvd tin box. but the bluray version is very cheap  EUR 23.49 Free Delivery (even cheaper then the dvd version  )

http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/4-/6033 ... oduct.html

the pacific bluray is coming soon 

http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/4-/1386 ... oduct.html


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2010)

yes i found episode 1  tonight it is pacific time


----------



## Garuf (15 Mar 2010)

There's rumour on one of the US blogs that BBC have acquired the rights for Pacific but they're bound to show it 12 months after sky by contract. Wait and see I suppose. Either way I can't wait. It had supposed to tie into a film coming out soon but I think that's idol speculation.


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2010)

*Donâ€™t have HBO? Watch Episode One for Free Online!*

"HBO has posted the full video of Episode One on their website for your viewing pleasure! We dontâ€™ expect them to post all of the episodes online. This just serves as a taste of what is to come in case youâ€™re interested in watching the rest of the Episodes in the coming weeks. If you like what you see, why not subscribe to HBO and watch the remainder of the Episodes? To watch Episode One now for free online, *go to this link and subscribe for a free HBO website account*. You will be sent a confirmation email, so be sure to type in your email correctly. Once confirmed, you can then go back to the website and watch Episode One."

 8)


----------



## rad89 (15 Mar 2010)

I think that is only available to people in the US. I remember trying to watch Lost and didn't get very far.


----------



## Gill (15 Mar 2010)

About to watch thru "Other" Options


----------



## rad89 (15 Mar 2010)

Just to let you know, its AWESOME


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2010)

rad89 said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, its AWESOME



Yes it is 

but personally: i am more interested in the war in europe. but still the first episode was cool


----------

